# Hymer UK Headlights



## 90715 (May 1, 2005)

I am bringing a German Registered Hymer into the country this week. I need to sort out an MOT for which I need to get the headlights redirected. Can anyone point point me in the right direction (forgive pun) as to where I may be able to get UK directional lights. It is a 1996 B594. Thanks. Al


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Try Deepcar Motorhomes International:

http://www.dmiuk.com/

They import used Hymers and are very helpful. You may not need to replace the headlamps - on my 02 B644 there is (apparently) a lever on the back of each headlamp unit to alter the dip direction. I don't know when they introduced this.

Don't forget, for an MOT, you will need a speedometer marked in mph and a rear fog lamp on the centreline or offside of the MH.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I recently had my German built MH MOT'd , it still has the right dipping headlamps, km speedo and fog light on the left. The only comment I had from the mechanic was that I should fit another fog on the right hand side. I agreed to fit asap .. I left with the new MOT in hand.
I overcame the fog lamp issue by changing the lamp assembles from one side to another and changing the wiring. I now have the fog light on the right and the reversing lamp on the left.
As I do a lot of continental driving I didn't want to change the headlights but I visited the local VW agent (base vehicle is VW LT 35) where I purchased two headlight lenses for £11 each. They are simple to change being held in place with 6 spring clips and a rubber seal. 
Im still working on the speedo but I prefer to keep it in KPH. 

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am certain I have seen that it isn't neccessary to have the speedometer in MPH for the MOT. I have seen many LH vans at dealers on UK plates with the speedo in kph. The headlights should be changed so they dip to the left but I have heard of people using a stick on beam bending lens, but it is probably a different one to what we would buy for use in Europe.


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

I've also seen posts which say you don't need a mph speedometer for the MOT. 

However, the Department of Transport booklet "How to Import a Vehicle into Great Britain" P15 Rev August 2003, clearly states in section 2.6 (Modifications necessary for use in Britain) ........."The law requires that speedometers must include a miles-per-hour display".

Now I know that not having a mph speedo is not a hanging offence (and you may be able to get an MOT without it), but in the event of an accident where your speed was brought into question, it might play a part, particularly with your insurers, who will use anything to avoid paying out on a claim. Just a thought.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

alij said:


> I am bringing a German Registered Hymer into the country this week. I need to sort out an MOT for which I need to get the headlights redirected. Can anyone point point me in the right direction (forgive pun) as to where I may be able to get UK directional lights. It is a 1996 B594. Thanks. Al


Hi I imported our 640 Starline (Merc chassis) and after lots of phone calls to UK manufacturers of lights Hella - the seller contacted their German counterpart and got the information that the lights only needed turning about 15deg - so off we went to a garage and although it took about 2 hours (they said next time it wouldn't be so long as they now knew how to do it) they were done. When we went abroad this year, we put on beam benders.

HTH

Carol
:wav:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Isn't it time this country got it's act together? 
We buy fuel in liters, food is weighted in kg, money is decicmal, the meter is the standard measurement of length but we still measure road distances in miles and therefore speeds in MPH .. :roll: ../
how quaint we are indeed.. lol 

Jim


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Jim - it's about time we went back to gallons, pounds/ounces, Lsd, and feet/inches. Then the 'miles' won't seem so much of a problem!!!

(Sorry)


----------

